

RulePlex.com – A cloud based Business Rules Engine - rushonerok
https://ruleplex.com/

======
rushonerok
I got this idea to create a cloud based BRE and went with it since I hadn't
really seen any others. Another unique thing is that rules can be written in
any number of popular languages like javascript, C#, or VB (Python and Ruby
will be available soon) not some proprietary, half-implemented language. Check
it out and let me know what you think.

